# Mare Aborted.............This Is Long



## CharmedMinis (Nov 11, 2005)

My black mare Dixie, who we have been watching like a hawk due to previous problems, aborted her foal this morning.

The first thing I do every morning as soon as I go outside is check her vulva for discharge and take her temperature, per the Vet's orders.

Everything was just fine and normal. I fed everyone their alfalfa and went back 15 minutes later to give everyone their grass hay and she had expelled the fetus, placenta and all while standing up with no signs.

Everything was intact, not a even a hole in the placenta.

Dixie was at exactly 193 days gestation.

She showed no prior signs, no bagging or acting off. The one abnormal thing was that her manure has been ever so slightly loose since Monday, but not even loose enough to be called cow patties.

The fetus was a filly and is at the lab being tested and necropsied for anything abnormal. Unless something definitive and easily fixable is determined for the cause of this, we will not be breeding this mare again because of her past problems.

I hope these pictures can be used for good reference points, and I will be emailing them to Kim at CrayonBox for her to add them to the fetus development page.

*This is exactly how the fetus came out of the mare*







*And with a ruler so you can see the size, again 193 days gestation*






*I then broke through the placenta but left the sack on the filly*






*And with the ruler*






*I then removed the sack from the filly*






*And with the ruler*






*A better visual of size*






*Picture for height. Filly's cannon bones were 2.5 inches.*






*Up close of head. Even at this stage, this foal's jaws lined up perfectly*






Even though the pictures tend to distort things, especially the head, everything about this filly seemed very proportionate. There was no hair growth yet at all, only eyelashes.

If anyone is interested I have up close photos of the foal's feet/hooves and of the jaw and gums.

My mare seems to be doing fine and was pretty unconcerned about the whole thing. She needed some banamine but is resting comfortably this evening.

I'm fine, just sad, mostly for Dixie. I hope this information will be helpful for someone. If you have any specific questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## virginia (Nov 11, 2005)

Great pictures. That cord looks pretty twisted, could that have been the reason she died?

G


----------



## Mijke (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you for posting this. Please let us know the lab results.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 11, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing as G. That cord is really twisted, wouldn't be surprised at all if that was the cause.

Robin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had foals born normally with cords like that. I really think this is a "just one of those things" thing. I'm sorry you never got to meet her and I'm sorry she never got to run. Some things aren't meant to be. Her size is about right for the dates shown.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you and your mare. The pictures are very educational for others that have never seen this and especially people that are new to miniatures. They will be great on Kim's site, CrayonBox

Thank you for sharing. And again I am sorry for your loss.

Joyce


----------



## Becky (Nov 11, 2005)

Lindsay,

So sorry your mare aborted. Did you have this mare on progesterone by any chance?


----------



## ruffian (Nov 11, 2005)

I lost the foal and the cord was like that. The vet said that's what caused it, at least in my case.

I'm so sorry for you and your little mare!


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 11, 2005)

Lindsay, I'm so sorry you lost your little filly.





Rita


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]So Sorry about your baby. Thanks so much for the educational pictures. I know this was a hard thing for you but sharing this will help us learn. The black spots on the placenta seem to me to be necrotic or dead areas on the placenta. IT could be that it detached because of that and the filly died from that. Only the experts can tell you for sure. Glad your mare is ok.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Marnie (Nov 11, 2005)

My cremello mare lost her foal last wk and it looked just like this. But my mare had the placenta hanging from her yet and the baby was laying there in the pasture. But the baby looked exactly like this, I could kinda see the spots and it was a filly but the cord wasn't attached so I didn't know what it looked like. But my guess was it was a 4 months fetus and when I said that to my vet, he was looking at and agreed. I was going to take pictures too (just for ecucational purposes) but Nate didn't know it and disposed of it. But thanks for putting these on, I learned something here. So Honey was further along than I thought. It was a palomino pinto filly, a planned pregnancy, these things are just so sad. I'm sorry you lost your baby.


----------



## AS IF BY MAGIC (Nov 11, 2005)

What heartache for everyone, it's the not knowing why ?

I've only had one foal aborted earlier than this, I didn't get a good look at it as another mare had broke it up with her feet.

Do the ears move forward on the head as they grow ? sorry if it's a stupid question.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## C & C Farms (Nov 11, 2005)

So sorry about your mare aborting, but thank you for sharing your pictures. They are very educational to see how foals develop. Hope you find out the reason why she aborted...keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I know how VERY disappointing that is. ... just like a kick in the stomach



Thank you for sharing the pictures....and for taking such good clear ones. Everything in the pictures looked normal. In our cases the necropsies came back with all normal.

I was just wondering......Was your mare on Progesterone? Regumate, or the injectible? That would sure be worth a try. We have 2 that go on Progesterone (injectible) as soon as they go out of heat (after last breeding) then have them preg checked at 20 days. or after they are confirmed in foal at 20 days. Doing this has worked 100% for us with mares with a history of abortion.

It just seems to me that progesterone issues are more common in minis than in full size horses....from my experience.

I will wish you better luck next year.

Charlotte


----------



## justjinx (Nov 11, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss.

Thank you for making the effort to photograph the fetus. I think it is really helpful for everyone!

jennifer


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 11, 2005)

I am sorry that your mare lost the foal. It is so disappointing! Bless you.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 11, 2005)

I have never seen one abort with the placenta and all like that.

My mare I have aborted a few years ago and her filly came out like a normal birth then she cleaned shortly after. We didnt run tests, but we did see her take a good fall in the pasture when playing with the other mares so we figured that was the cause.

But to me, that tells me something was dead before head and it detached. Maybe she had a infections or something?


----------



## Mercysmom (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry you and Dixie lost a foal...hugs and prayers sent your way...





I went through that this past February when Independence aborted her grey filly at 7 months gestation, without much warning other than her belly started swelling rapidly in a 24 hour period...now if a pregnant mare here has no foal movement and starts the belly swelling thing , you can bet I am placing the emergency call to the veterinarian for a status quo on the foal...Indy's foal was upside down, legs tucked under and the head and neck was turned back... Indy is 29.75" tall and there was not a lot of room to get that foal out (I got it out after repositioning it) but our veterinarian said all was well when we needed her assistance to get the placenta out....luckily Indy is happy and healthy and enjoying life as a pampered pet!

I am on pins and needles with our new Modern Shetland who is expecting a Modern Shetland foal in May...anxiously awaiting next month when she will be 6 months along and I can feel the baby myself...she was vet checked in foal prior to my purchase but I am always nervous until first breaths, steps and drinks from the udder are taken.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 11, 2005)

Excellent pictures -- very sorry for your loss however.

JJay


----------



## Miniv (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....You must be so terribley disappointed.

The photos are VERY good and very educational for people getting into breeding.

The placenta looks good and the foal looks normal for the gestation. My personal guess would be either an undiscovered infection in your mare's uterous or progesterone deficiency.

Wishing you all the best,

MA


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, but also wanted to thank you for sharing your photos with us. What you are doing is help educate others, and I for one, do appreciate it.

Best wishes,

Liz R.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 11, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.

Thank-you for taking the photos, they are a very valuable learning tool, and with your permission I will add them to my webpages. I can also include a link to your farm website, if you have one.

((((Big Hugs too you!!)))))


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 11, 2005)

I am so sorry! That is so heartbreaking




but I am glad your mare is ok.

Could you please send all the pics you took to me for my file? Thanks!!!

[email protected]

Sheri


----------



## CharmedMinis (Nov 11, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!

Thank you all for your kind words, warm thoughts, and support





Dixie is doing just fine this morning, I don't think she really understood, either that or she just knew there was nothing she could do.

For all of you who asked about progesterone......................

Last year (June 04') when we got this mare in foal, we had her ultrasounded at 27 days and started her on Regumate, checked her again at 50 days and all was well.

My vet had me keep her on the Regumate and let him know if I ever saw any kind of discharge.

Well at 225 days, this past spring, I noticed discharge so the vet came out and she was open. It was determined that she had absorbed the fetus sometime between the 100 and 200 day mark. Because of her being on the regumate she never expelled all the remnants of the fetus which caused her to get infected. So we took her off the Regumate which caused her to expell everything, and we put her on heavy doses of Antibiotics. In April we ultrasounded her, and she was deemed clean for breeding. I bred her this year on May 2cd while we had her on another round of antibiotics. She conceived, first try, like she always does. We had her ultrasounded this pregnancy at 18 days, 35 days, 45 days, 60 days, 95 days, and most recently at 157 days. The last ultrasound we did both external and internal. The external determined that the fetus was healthy with a good heartbeat. On the internal my vet measured Dixie's placenta thickness and it was normal.

We had checked her progesterone and thyroid levels every time we ultrasounded her.

If at any time her progesterone levels were even a bit off we were going to give her Regumate, but her levels were completely normal each time, so were her thyroid levels.

I took blood from her yesterday as soon as she aborted, so the vet is running the tests again to see if something changed in her levels.

Like I said this mare has major foaling issues, but we've kept trying because every time it's a different problem, and some of the problems are not her fault but the fault of her past caretakers. Plus she gets in foal in one cover. But like I said unless something easily fixable is determined I won't be breeding her again.

I honestly don't know about the cord issue, if it was twisted beyond normal or not. But my vet has told me that usually a twisted cord is the result of a fetus in distress because of some other issue, like infection.

Thank you all again! I will be emailing pictures to those of you who asked for them.


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry this happened. Thank you for taking and posting the

pictures. As sad as this is, your posting just may help someone else

{{{HUGS}}} to you and your mare...


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 11, 2005)

Lindsay, You've taken such great care, on what had to be such a sad day for you and Dixie, to photograph the baby in such detail.

Although I'm sure we all pray not to experience such a loss, it is of such great

educational tool.

I'm sorry for this sad loss!


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks, I learned alot....

God Bless....

{{{{{{ Hugs}}}}}}}

Lynn W


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 11, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.



How ever - thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. I am sure they will be of educational value to many. Lori


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2005)

{{{{{Lindsay}}}}} I'm so sorry


----------



## Relic (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry for your loss but those were really great pictures.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 11, 2005)

Lindsay,

I am so so sorry





And you were so conscientious too about everything.

I hope things start going much better for you.

Susan O.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 11, 2005)

I too want to tell you how sorry I am for you and your mare but her attitude toward this loss says she probably realized something was wrong. We lost one in February and it is so very disappointing. Thank you so much for posting the pics that could easily help someone else especially if you also let us know the necropsy results. Our little girl went to the vet hospital to be used as a teaching tool for new vets and we never did find out what caused the abortion but just knowing she is helping a new class of vets learn about minis helped ease the hurt.


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you for taking time from your grief to share this with us. It is sad but also very educational. Here's to you and your mare. I am sorry.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 11, 2005)

Aw, your poor mare! Thanks for sharing the photos, as previously said, very educational.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your loss with us. Being able to see the foal helps so much especially with the ruler. Very educational.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SammyL (Nov 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I'm sorry for your loss.



[/SIZE]

I do have one question though. Why does the filly not have hair yet? Shouldn't she have started growing it a while ago?

Thank you,

Sam


----------



## wwminis (Nov 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]So sorry for your loss!



But, Thank You for taking the time to take those wonderful pix! Some folks have never sen an aborted fetus, so this is a great education for them! Measureing the fetus is important to see if the development is at the proper stage, and in this case it's right on the money! I don't think the cord was twisted bad enough to cause this mare to abort! IMO! it would have had to have been twisted a whole lot tighter than the pix showed to cause the baby to die and the mare to abort! Please give us an update when you get the results of the test back! Again I'm sorry for your loss![/SIZE]

Bill


----------



## CharmedMinis (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you all again!





Dixie appears to be back to her normal self this morning. I'm still checking her temp though to watch for infection, just in case.

I will post the necropsy results when I get them, they said mid-week.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Nov 12, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. You really went to bat to try to keep this pregnancy and in previous years also. I had a mare years ago that sounds just like your mare. I figured all the problems were natures way of saying that this mare, for one reason or another, just is not meant for the broodmare band. I traded her so she'd be in a home that would cherish her as a pet. I too lost one out of my favorite mare a few weeks back. The fetus looked very much like yours. Again , so sorry....

Tammie


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 12, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your foal. It is never easy no matter what stage of development they are in.

Thanks so much for sharing the pictures of Dixie's foal, it is just amazing how perfectly formed they are at that stage of growth.

Hugs to your precious Dixie and to you, also!


----------



## luvmymini2 (Nov 12, 2005)

so sorry for you and your mares loss..I have a mare about this far along,,thanks for sharing these pictures it lets me know about how big ours is.....the pictures are very good....give your mare a hug for me....


----------

